# Defanged and DWA.



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Just wondering do you still need a license to keep a DWA snake that has been de-fanged? A mate said before that someone was selling cobras that had been de-fanged but was wondering if you still needed a license for them. Not gona get them of course but just wondering.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Venomous snakes grow back there fangs, was it a venomoid?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Egyptian cobras.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

even certified venomoids that theres no chance of envenomation, you still need a DWAL


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats pathetic if you ask me


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

what is? needing a licsense still?
makes sense to me


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well its hard to genuinely tell if its 100% venomoid, plus its not legal to do over here and a venomoid snake can still produce venomous offspring


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I know the various ethical debates about venemoids etc and don't want to start a debate about it as i know how divided opinions are on it.

However in a what if situation id rather a de-fanged one both for myself and neighbors safety as the last thing i want is a cobra hanging off me despite how much i love them.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Lucifus said:


> neighbors safety


The thing to do is make your snake room snake proof Then nothing to worry about with the neighbors...
And for your own safety don't put your self in that position where you might get a tag ( yes we all know accidents happen) as very rarely do you get a second chance.........


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

All Venomoids require a DWA in this Country....remember they can still produce full venomous babies


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Thats pathetic if you ask me


why? a venomoid snake does not produce venomoid babies it produces the full fat gold top dont mess variety:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

But only if you breed them.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> But only if you breed them.


yeah thats true but once you have 1.1 of them you have the ability to do so dont you?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well...I can see where your coming from but .....just dont breed them


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Well...I can see where your coming from but .....just dont breed them


but can people be trusted not to? i mean if there was no dwal could they just say dont buy a hot unless you are sufficently prepared and equipped to do so and expect people not too?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

mmmm....Ahwell....just get venomous instead


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> yeah thats true but once you have 1.1 of them you have the ability to do so dont you?


I have the answer! While you are in there hacking out the glands might as well go for the reproductive organs as well. 

Anyway I'm not really opposed to venomoids. I own one cause I'm to scared to own venomous, to each their own and so on and so on. :lol2:


As far as cutting the fangs off or pulling them out. They will grow back in a couple days.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Eric said:


> I have the answer! While you are in there hacking out the glands might as well go for the reproductive organs as well.
> 
> Anyway I'm not really opposed to venomoids. I own one cause I'm to scared to own venomous, to each their own and so on and so on. :lol2:
> 
> ...


im not opposed to venomoids either as long as the surgery was done properly and humanely


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, but half the time....it aint :bash:


----------



## Burmese (Jan 15, 2008)

Venmoids are pointless and surgery can be cruel for the animals.

If you cant look after or have the experince to look after these animals without having to do this to them then u shuldnt have them.

Rant over now lol


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

:whistling2::lol2:Venomoids are not pointless if you wanna own a venomous and to scared to handle it like myself their great.:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Eric said:


> :whistling2::lol2:Venomoids are not pointless if you wanna own a venomous and to scared to handle it like myself their great.:lol2::whistling2:


You own Venomiods?.... or ya just pissing round lol


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> You own Venomiods?.... or ya just pissing round lol


I'm just pissing around. I do own one venomoid Gaboon that my friend gave me to breed with my female. He also uses it for educational shows in the summer months. So it serves a dual purpose it was sold as a venomous snake when he got it orginally but the guy said since he didn't know who did the surgery he wouldn't sell it as a void.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ahh righto


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

See i love cobras. But owning a proper live one with my track record of bits is well....silly. I love their hisses, there hoods and there attack methods but damn if if i would love to be bitten. :lol2:

However again finding one thats been done out of the country and humainly is another problem.


----------

